# Shoalwater Cat 20 F/S



## Drow (Feb 10, 2009)

2017 Shoalwatwr Cat 20 
2017 Yamaha F150 w/ Jack Plate 
2017 Coastline Trailer 

120 hrs on motor 
Jack Foreman 3 Blade Prop
Todd Rowell custom water pressure pickups
Lowrance Elite 7 Ti with nav card 
Minn Kota Terrova 80 lb 24v trolling motor w/ remote
Power Pole Pro Series 2 w/ remote 
Lenco Trim Tabs 
Kicker sound system (4 x 6.5s and 1 sub) 
Fusion deck 
Custom burn bar w/ Light Bar 

Boat is ready to fish. Has been shop kept all its life and is in EXCELLENT condition! I also have life jackets, throw cushion, an anchor, flares, and a fire extinguisher that can go with it. 

PRICE REDUCED $47,000






























































































Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bford (4 mo ago)

Interested . Is it still available.


----------



## mohabp (Apr 14, 2014)

is this still available


----------

